# Coquis14 cumple 26...



## Calambur

¡Feliz cumpleaños, Coquis! 
Soplá... (y gracias por defendernos).


----------



## JeSuisSnob

¡Feliz cumpleaños, Nicolás! 

Espero que la pases muy bien y que veas ganar a River cuando se reanude ese partido suspendido.

Un abrazo.

JeSuisSnob/Iván.


----------



## chamyto

Me uno a la felicitación , ¡ feliz cumpleaños !


----------



## coquis14

Muchisímas gracias, ¡de verdad!.Me produce mucha felicidad este saludo.
Por razones ligadas al manejo del foro, hoy me encuentro alejado de él, pero siempre recuerdo con mucho cariño a todos mis grandes amigos del WR. Calambur, Jesús, Chamyto: Mi más sincero afecto.

Abrazos


----------



## Camilo1964

Llego tarde, pero igual me sumo a las felicitaciones. !Qué sean muchos más!


----------



## Rayines

También tarde....¡¡Muy feliz cumple, coquis!!


----------



## Vanda

Ohhhhh.... e me escapou esta???? Não acredito! Estou sempre atenta...

Feliz aniversário, Coquis! 

Bem, eu colocar outro, hehehe, mas é seu aniversário, faço a concessão!!

Muita saúde, paz e amor! Muitos anos de vida!

E dá um jeito de reaparecer que você está fazendo falta. E não aceito não como resposta.

Bjum.


----------



## coquis14

Camilo, Rayines, Vanda: Muchos cariños, como siempre.


----------



## Marxelo

Hola Coquis. ¡Felicidades!
Es la primera vez que paso por acá y me encuentro con esta noticia.
Hace mucho que no te veo por el foro general.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Mate

Volvé, Coquis, ¡te extrañamos!  (pensaste que iba a poner "te perdonamos" como buen bos.... que soy pero no). 

Y ahora que veo el primer post ¿De quién defendieron a qué o qué cuernos hicieron ustedes?


----------



## Calambur

Mateamargo said:


> Y ahora que veo el primer post ¿De quién defendieron a qué o qué cuernos hicieron ustedes?


¡Nada, nada! Si nos portamos bien... (bueno, yo hago lo que puedo).
Ver biography.


----------



## Mate

Calambur said:


> ¡Nada, nada! Si nos portamos bien... (bueno, yo hago lo que puedo).
> Ver biography.


Ah. Yo creía que se referían al bochorno del equipo de la rivera el otro día, frente a Boca. Pero no le arruinemos el festejo al cumpleañero.

En lo otro me sumo yo también. Tráiganme a los enfermitos que yo se los curo (ver donde dice _Occupation_ aquí).


----------



## coquis14

*Mate, Marxelo,* por supuesto que son muchos más los buenos amigos como ustedes ,que aquéllos con los que disiento. "Aquéllos" saben quiénes son también porque se los manifesté por PM.
Les agradezo mucho la molestia de pasarse, preguntar y saludarme, yo también los extraño.

Un fuerte abrazo


----------



## Nonstar

Hola Coquis,
Hablamos una vez o otra pero deseo feliz cumpleaños! Saludos futbolísticos!


----------



## piraña utria

Lamento que andes en esas, Coquinho.

Por lo que a nosotros toca, deberías dejar a un lado lo que tienes en mente y volver a lo tuyo: ser un forero divertido y útil.

¡Un abrazo y feliz cumpleaños!

A.


----------



## Fer BA

Coquis:

Tardísimo pero seguro...¡un abrazo desde el tablón, compañero!


----------



## coquis14

Nonstar: Un gran abrazo, no hizo falta que hayamos hablado para que yo lo tenga mi consideración, habitualmente leo tus variados aportes en el foro.
Alberto: Muchas gracias por tus palabras, porque vienen del usaurio más amable que yo conocí en el WR, personas como vos son las que me hacen querer volver siempre.
Fer: Es un mal momento amigo, pero a la B no vamos, te lo firmo. También el PJ ha sido bastardeado mucho este año, pero seguimos firmes. Gran saludo.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Soplaste o no la velita Coquis? 
Pasé por acá para ver si algún alma se había acordado de mi cumple 
mad: con lo que me gusta cumplir años y nadie me saludó, manga de desgraciados  ) y me topé con la sorpresa de que somos ambos tocayos! 

A propósito, te gustan las fiestas de cumpleaños? A mi no me gustan, son horribles, pero sí me gusta cumplir años... Será que todavía soy joven, obvio.


----------



## coquis14

No tengo ninguna duda de tu juventud.

Muchos saludos


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Mal bicho 




coquis14 said:


> No tengo ninguna duda de tu juventud.
> 
> Muchos saludos


----------



## Mirlo

Querido Coquis, muchas felicidades aunque tarde y para celbrar bailemos un:


----------



## Calambur

coquis14 said:


> Alberto: Muchas gracias por tus palabras, porque vienen del *usuario más amable* que yo conocí en el WR, personas como vos son las que me hacen querer volver siempre.


¡Grrr! Me pongo horriblemente celosa, ¡y araño!


----------



## coquis14

Mirlo said:


> Querido Coquis, muchas felicidades aunque tarde y para celbrar bailemos un:


Muchas gracias señorita.


Calambur said:


> ¡Grrr! Me pongo horriblemente celosa, ¡y araño!


Tranquilas chicas ,éste galán las quiere a todas


----------

